# BCS: Arhaizmi sačuvani u složenicama i frazama



## DenisBiH

Pozdrav svima. 

Nisam siguran da li je tema dovoljno fokusirana za ovaj forum, te će možda moderatori trebati intervenirati, ali do tada da obrazložim na šta mislim.

Pao mi je na pamet izraz _podijeliti nešto na ravne časti_, u smislu na jednake dijelove. Koliko ja znam _čast_ se više baš i ne koristi u ovom značenju "dio", makar HJP lista _čest_ (i _na ravne česti_), doduše kao arhaizam. Također imamo isto to _čest_ očuvano u _čestica_.

Zanima me da li možda znate da li je neko nekad napravio studiju o na ovaj način fosiliziranim arhaizmima u svakodnevnoj upotrebi? Ili su možda vama poznati neki slični primjeri? Mislim prije svega upravo na razgovorni jezik, ne na specijalizirani, vjerski i slično kao ni na imena mjesta itd.


----------



## nonik

Na češkom, kod nas, ovo nije archaizmus, mi normalno koristime i govorime tako...na stejné(rovné) části...
Na primer: rozdělili parcelu na stejné části.


----------



## nonik

zdravo

Cijelij dan sam rozmyšlal o archaismech na češkom jazyke i možda
takoj archaimus je ....cítím se žalostně (osječam sa žalostno), koji ljudi više nekoristi ali govori ...necítím se dobře...


----------



## DenisBiH

nonik said:


> zdravo
> 
> Cijelij dan sam rozmyšlal o archaismech na češkom jazyke i možda
> takoj archaimus je ....cítím se žalostně (osječam sa žalostno), koji ljudi više nekoristi ali govori ...necítím se dobře...



Hvala. 

S druge strane _ćutiti/ćutjeti_ sa značenjem _osjećati_ jeste ponešto arhaično i ima poetski prizvuk u današnjem bosanskom jeziku. S tim što mi ne pada na pamet neki izraz ili složenica u kojoj se i dalje koristi u razgovornom jeziku.

Još nekoliko riječi, razgovornih: _vazda_ (uvijek, svagda), _vazdan_, _povazdan_ (po cijeli dan, uvijek) i _vascijeli_ (sav, sav savcat) sa _vas_ umjesto današnjega _sav_. S tim što ovdje ipak nije riječ o arhaizmu no o fosiliziranom starijem obliku riječi koja se i danas koristi, te opet ni to ne zadovoljava originalno pitanje nažalost.


----------



## phosphore

Meni pada na pamet samo ono _o Petrovu dne, o Mitrovu dne,_ gde se čuva stari oblik lokativa imenice _dan_.


----------



## Duya

Evo par komada:

_Dotjerati cara do duvara._ (wtf je duvar?)
_Očitati bukvicu. _(tj. slovo)
_Kakvi bakrači? _(zaista, kakvi bakrači su _bakrači_?)
_Pijan ko ćuskija. _
_Okrenuti ćurak_. (vrsta kaputa, valjda)


----------



## nonik

krmiti se (hraniti), krmě (hrana)


Ovo je dozaista archaizmus na češkom, koji se više koristi baš malo, sada se govori najíst se, jídlo.

Ahaa, čutiti-čutjeti-osječati, znači to samo. a kod nas čutati fotbal znači igrati fotbal slangove


----------



## DenisBiH

Opa, znači ima još primjera. Hvala svima. 

Duya, kako si se uspio sjetiti toliko primjera? 

Od tvojih primjera za _duvar_ nisam siguran da je arhaizam, možda i  živi negdje u manjim sredinama? Ja ga nisam čuo nikad u svakodnevnom govoru, mada jesam vidio nekoliko puta korišteno u forumskim raspravama. Za preostale četiri riječi sam zaista morao pogledati u rječnik za tačno značenje.

Značenje koje ja znam je _zid_, kako kaže i HJP te Dževad Jahić u ovom svom novom enciklopedijskom rječniku (da se pohvalim  ) i pored narodne poezije, navodi i primjere korištenja kod sljedećih pisaca (ne da mi se prepisivat primjere): Dizdarević, Kikić, Kulenović, Sijarić, Sušić, Azizov. Navodi i regionalni oblik _duhar_, koji stvarno nikad prije nisam čuo. 


Što se tiče _bakrač_, HJP daje ovo, a slično kaže i čika Jahić:



> 1) bakreni kotao sa lukom od željeza ili deblje žice, za držanje pri nošenju ili za vješanje na verige kad se kuha na otvorenoj vatri
> 2) uopće kotao (koji ne mora biti od bakra) [_iza taraba su se čuli vreli glasovi d__jevojaka što su spremale miloduh i crvena jaja u bakrače pune vode_. Selimović]


----------



## cucciolona

DenisBiH said:


> Pozdrav svima.
> 
> Nisam siguran da li je tema dovoljno fokusirana za ovaj forum, te će možda moderatori trebati intervenirati, ali do tada da obrazložim na šta mislim.
> 
> Pao mi je na pamet izraz _podijeliti nešto na ravne časti_, u smislu na jednake dijelove. Koliko ja znam _čast_ se više baš i ne koristi u ovom značenju "dio", makar HJP lista _čest_ (i _na ravne česti_), doduše kao arhaizam. Također imamo isto to _čest_ očuvano u _čestica_.
> 
> Zanima me da li možda znate da li je neko nekad napravio studiju o na ovaj način fosiliziranim arhaizmima u svakodnevnoj upotrebi? Ili su možda vama poznati neki slični primjeri? Mislim prije svega upravo na razgovorni jezik, ne na specijalizirani, vjerski i slično kao ni na imena mjesta itd.


 
In the time of kings and princes something would be divided in the way to give equal honours to the receivers of the subdivisions. It would be given to them ad honorarium - da bih svi dobili isto cast u podjeli. But I have no idea what would be the officail study about it. I've just heard it ages ago.


----------



## nonik

těžká práce ho "umořila" k smrti
because of that hard work, he died.

"úmor, umořit"


----------



## ilocas2

nonik said:


> těžká práce ho "umořila" k smrti
> because of that hard work, he died.
> 
> "úmor, umořit"



There is a known proverb: Stokrát nic umořilo osla - Hundred times nothing killed a donkey

It means that even small problems can cause serious consequences, when they are many


----------



## marco_2

nonik said:


> těžká práce ho "umořila" k smrti
> because of that hard work, he died.
> 
> "úmor, umořit"


 
In Polish we have a similar archaism: *morzyć*, so we say *morzyć kogoś głodem - *to starve sb, to famish sb, but it is not necessarily connected with death, e.g. *sen mnie zmorzył - *I was overcome with sleep. Still, our languages don't belong to BCS family


----------



## VelikiMag

Sjetio sam se jednog izraza, djeluje mi arhaično, ne čujam ga baš često ali me nasmije svaki put kada ga čujem. Koristi se u značenju 'svako', 'bilo ko', 'mnogi', a glasi:
_Kurta i Murta_
Zna li neko možda kako je nastao ovaj izraz?


----------



## nonik

*morzyć kogoś głodem - *to starve sb, to famish sb, but it is not necessarily connected with death,

mořit někoho hladem

yes, it has the same meaning in czech, not necessarily connected to death, slow proces of pain, starvation or dificulty.


----------



## Duya

marco_2 said:


> In Polish we have a similar archaism: *morzyć*, so we say *morzyć kogoś głodem - *to starve sb, to famish sb, but it is not necessarily connected with death, e.g. *sen mnie zmorzył - *I was overcome with sleep. Still, our languages don't belong to BCS family



But we do have the same expression -- _moriti glađu_ -- with the same archaic verb _moriti . _It is preserved mostly as part of derived verbs (_umoriti_, to tire; _smoriti_, to bore) and compounds such as _čedomorstvo _(infanticide).


----------



## ilocas2

Duya said:


> Evo par komada:
> 
> _Dotjerati cara do duvara._ (wtf je duvar?)
> _Očitati bukvicu. _(tj. slovo)
> _Kakvi bakrači? _(zaista, kakvi bakrači su _bakrači_?)
> _Pijan ko ćuskija. _
> _Okrenuti ćurak_. (vrsta kaputa, valjda)



It's funny, in Czech language "bukvice" means fruit of beech tree, but it's also a derrogatory term for a gay. And "čurák" means the same as "kurac" in BCS. But on the other hand, some vulgar words in BCS are completely normal words in Czech (I must say I don't speak BCS, I learned only some words from internet discussions).


----------

